

Swiss scientists bend Caustic Effect to their will [video] - drucken
http://www.euronews.com/2013/01/07/swiss-scientists-bend-caustic-effect-to-their-will/
Swiss scientists bend Caustic Effect to their will
======
chli
lab website with more info and videos : <http://lgg.epfl.ch/caustics>

